# Declaration of Independence



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Take some time from hotdogs and fireworks to read this remarkable document. You can get a copy from your Congressman or simply read it online. It declares the reasons for calling for independence from the mother country, Great Britain, our equality at birth under God (Providence) and the Law.

The Declaration was ratified 7/4/1776. It is often confused with the Constitution ratified 9/17/1787, the Bill of Rights, the Emanicipation Proclamation 1863, Common Sense 1775-5, and the Federalist Papers 1787-8, or the Gettysburg Address 1863. Johnny Carson and later, Jay Leno, did a comedy skit a couple of times on the Tonight Show interviewing random people on the street, reading parts of the Declaration and asking the random people what document the lines were from. Sadly, many would say The Communist Manifesto or some other kind of political document. Please know that the Declaration of Independence was the document that laid the foundation for those documents and our sovereign independence as a separate nation.

Homeschoolers, be proud! The men who wrote the Declaration of Independence were largely schooled at home.

Happy Fourth of July! In 8 years we will celebrate our Sesqui-bicentennial! 250 years!

http://www.constitution.org/us_doi.pdf

https://www.archives.gov/founding-docs/declaration-transcript

http://files.libertyfund.org/files/788/0084_LFeBk.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Declaration_of_Independence

https://www.amazon.com/Declaration-Independence-Constitution-United-America/dp/1514693216/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1530718693&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=declaration+of+independence&psc=1


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

applejuice said:


> Homeschoolers, be proud! The men who wrote the Declaration of Independence were largely schooled at home.


:hs


----------

